

Slinky – An easy way to query your PostgreSQL data - econti
https://www.slinkydb.com/

======
darkxanthos
We use redash. This allows forking of queries, charting, and some light
dashboarding. Also it supports full text searching of queries and
descriptions. It's also stand alone and easy to launch on ec2.

[https://github.com/EverythingMe/redash](https://github.com/EverythingMe/redash)

~~~
dulvac
That looks great! I very much prefer the canonical SQL for querying data in a
visual way, rather than a "generic" custom querying language. Does it send the
query directly to the db? Is there any transformation? Does it mean it only
works with sql databases?

~~~
arikfr
Yes, Redash sends the query as is to the database. It currently supports
PostgreSQL (& Redshift), MySQL, BigQuery, MongoDB, Graphite and Python
scripts. Also someone currently working on ElasticSearch support.

The MonogDB & Graphite support is crude, but exists.

I'm the project maintainer, feel free to ask if you have any questions.

------
shmoop
The video on the landing page does not play.

'Video format or MIME type is not supported' on firefox 37.0.2 win 7 x64

~~~
gurraman
I experienced the same problem here (37.0.2, Linux).

I also think a few screenshots would be nice; I rarely click on a video when
commuting, especially if I don't have my earphones.

With that said I think this is a fantastic product idea.

~~~
pmontra
Strange, I have the same Firefox on a Ubuntu 12.04 and the video plays. Did
they fix it in the last 3 hours or did I install some uncommon codec?

This is the direct URL to the video
[https://d3j28ekqdam5rw.cloudfront.net/assets/slinky_demo-4c0...](https://d3j28ekqdam5rw.cloudfront.net/assets/slinky_demo-4c0f331152d4d9a16534dd2b36152f354515ed559fb8dfc8214b283db3e6ace9.mov)

------
anc84
I don't get it. What makes this better than simply giving out read-only users
and using a local GUI like pgadmin?

~~~
K0nserv
I have the exact same feeling and question. The copy "Get data yourself. No
need to bug engineers anymore." confuses me further. Surely someone who can
write SQL queries can setup PgCommander or something similar?

------
kot-behemoth
This looks pretty awesome! It is also worth mentioning Django SQL Explorer
([https://github.com/epantry/django-sql-
explorer](https://github.com/epantry/django-sql-explorer)), which has all of
the presented features, as well as handy schema definition by the side. It
also allows for parameters in the queries, which is very useful (e.g. leaving
the timeframe customisable before running a query). With Django 1.8 now being
easier to install/deploy to wherever, this is a great plugin to allow more
people data access!

------
mrmondo
Without clicking play on the video I don't find it clear what this actually
does / is?

------
dewey
I thought that'd be an abstraction layer so people who are not that familiar
with SQL but need some basic information can easily get it but this doesn't
seem any different than just giving someone access to a view with a regular
GUI client or [http://pgcli.com/](http://pgcli.com/).

------
jbackus
We use blazer[1] which is open source and lets you share queries just like
this video demonstrates. It also has other nice features like composing
results into charts and allowing interpolated values for generating queries
with variable inputs. The demo[2] has examples for the features I mentioned.

1: [https://github.com/ankane/blazer](https://github.com/ankane/blazer)

2: [https://blazerme.herokuapp.com/](https://blazerme.herokuapp.com/)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Seems like a pretty dull service at face value. But actually works really well
for my co-founder and I. Good work! Sorry for the bitter sweetness =D

------
robbiep
It would be nice to understand a bit more about how it works before you have
to sign up, however looks useful

------
BjoernKW
ZenQuery does something quite similar but for a variety of RDBMS:
[http://www.zenqry.com/](http://www.zenqry.com/)

It's not limited to Heroku but can be used with any database connection URL.
In fact, ZenQuery was modelled after Heroku Dataclips.

(sorry for the plug)

------
afiedler
How did you guys drop down to a read-only connection on Heroku Postgres? We
directly connect DB clients like PGAdmin to a reporting DB on Heroku, but
Heroku only seems to support credentials with full access. I don't want an
analyst to "DROP TABLES" by mistake.

------
tomweingarten
I can't see the video, and without that the landing page doesn't tell me
anything. How is this different from periscope.io?

------
_callcc
Just use pgadmin, ipython+pandas, or pgweb.

------
gumballhead
Sounds a lot like heroku data clips?

